# Reaching out to a HS geometry teacher



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I'd like to see the math you used to work out that equation.:whistling


easy - I + U = XXX


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> easy - I + U = XXX


 Is that some sort of Inyourendo?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So I=XXX/U

That's disgusting.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> So I=XXX/U
> 
> That's disgusting.


:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Is that some sort of Inyourendo?:laughing:


Oh no:w00t:


Maybe I need to rework that one.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Oh no:w00t:
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to rework that one.:laughing:


I hope you were eluding to lap dances at the local go-go bar.:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I hope you were eluding to lap dances at the local go-go bar.:laughing:


I was actually thinking you and me working together is three times more powerful.

I shoulda thought that one through though:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

There needs to be some exponent for m or f in that formula to make it right.:thumbup:

Oh, if it's not right for certain readers sorry. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with that.

:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to report this thread to the mods!!!!!!!!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

you guyth are thtrange.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ayerzee said:


> you guyth are thtrange.


thtop it you brute.

Ayerzee-you are pretty damn funny. (for an engineer)

From your posts, I am guessing you are better suited for the trenches with the rest of us than in an office checking elevations.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> From your posts, I am guessing you are better suited for the trenches with the rest of us than in an office checking elevations.


Yep, I'd like to get my PE and or CPC (construction management certification) after I graduate just to have them...but after that I'd like to try to stay outside as much as possible.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ayerzee said:


> Yep, I'd like to get my PE and or CPC (construction management certification) after I graduate just to have them...but after that I'd like to try to stay outside as much as possible.


Just remember us ole CT poor guys when you are making 7 figures. If I had it to do it all over again, I would follow the same path you are taking.


Actually I can't complain at all. I did the book smarts thing along with the trenches too and settled on electric (a million years ago) but never actually finished my bachelors. I was too busy making big money by taking advantage of my electricians license (thanks to education and training).

Even during this recession and a break from a co-op partner where I was at about 6 figures last year, I have reorganized again on my own (for good) and am pacing to be about the same this year.

Honesty, good quality work, fair pricing, good communication, and organization will get you places.

You will do very well!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Gus, Great idea. I have been involved supervising a high school carpentry class building a house from the ground up. I was really surprised how many could not figure simple area & volume calcs. (concrete, roofing, siding, flooring etc) The idea of laying out a sq corner is great. When I showed them this it was incredible how many started remembering something like this in Geometry class.
Cutting the roof was a real experience. Once again Geometry class kicked in. All of them said they didn't know how any of the class would relate to the real world. I wish you the best of luck in your endeavor. If I feel like dealing with kids again I may try your idea.:clap:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> thtop it you brute.


Rs, you ever work in San Francisco? :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ayerzee said:


> Yep, I'd like to get my PE and or CPC (construction management certification) after I graduate just to have them...but after that I'd like to try to stay outside as much as possible.


Ayerzee, I have worked with a number of highly educated & very intelligent guys, (masters & phd's), who just didn't care for the educated lifestyle. Enjoyed being carpenters & a couple of sparkies. I have met a few engineers who wish their job had them in the field more. A number of PM"s I have met regretted moving up the ladder. You seem to have a good connection with the guys in the trenches. Don't ever forget that connection. Like Rs says you will do well.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

griz said:


> Rs, you ever work in San Francisco? :laughing:


Griz, Nope, and I would be safe there since I'm not a pretty boy.

We were looking for you the other night when a good old fashioned chat session erupted in the chat room.

Ayerzee and I checked several times to see if you were on but you werent.

Next time!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Griz, Nope, and I would be safe there since I'm not a pretty boy.
> 
> We were looking for you the other night when a good old fashioned chat session erupted in the chat room.
> 
> ...


Whats the chat session?arty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

griz said:


> Whats the chat session?arty:


Proceed at your own risk:
http://www.contractortalk.com/chat.php


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Griz, we actually have a chat room here as part of the forum, where we can get together and chat in real time.

It rarely gets used but it is pretty cool. Angus, Ayerzee, Inner, Tinstafl, Warner, ... and a bunch of other regulars got together and just blew off steam in real time.


----------

